# Oil leak from hose, what is it?



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Could be the oil line to the turbo. I cant quite see from your pics. Im sure this is under warranty.  Although if its leaking oil from the lower black hose off of the turbo that cant be good cause thats your air intake hose. Maybe a bearing in the turbo is leaking or a faulty PVC system also. Id check at your throttle body and remove hose there.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Oil feed or return line? I cannot tell from your pictures.


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

Looks like you have oil seeping out of the charge pipe going into the intercooler. I had the exact same issue. On mine the cause was a bad PCV valve. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah the pics suck, It was hard to get a decent shot, Would this be powertrain warranty? Im way pass the bumper to bumper.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

Its the big black hose on the way bottom in the picture.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Powertrain is 10 years/100,000 miles in the US. Canada is similar.


----------



## zr1000a1 (Jan 25, 2012)

I think you mean 5 years or 100,000 miles

Chevy Warranty Information | Owners | Chevrolet


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

I would think that since all of that is related to the engine that it would be covered under powertrain. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------

